# Mass debating, good or bad?



## ENTPlayful1uk (Aug 2, 2015)

Views?


----------



## Synthesised (Aug 11, 2015)

In the privacy of one's home, sure.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I think it's good...as long as it's both cordial and orderly.


----------



## Lady_Lannister (Aug 21, 2015)

If you find yourself mass debating too much, it may be time to turn off the porn...


----------



## Crimplene for men (Nov 6, 2014)

It's healthy for people to thrash it out in the open.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Keep the feelers out of it.

Last time I had a mass debate in class, this feeler chick ruined it with insults.


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

Not sure about mass debating. Seems like something best shared between two people. Bringing too many others into the mix and things can get real messy.


----------



## ChkChkBoom (Nov 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Crimplene for men (Nov 6, 2014)

It could end up blowing up in your face.


----------



## SloppyJoe (Sep 6, 2015)

The best debates are 1 v 1 or 2 v 2 focused on one topic. Mass debates can allow a bunch of unqualified people to derail the topic. I mean look at the GOP debates. Terrible.


----------



## nautilus_5 (Sep 9, 2015)

Flamingo said:


> Last time I had a mass debate in class, this feeler chick ruined it with insults.


This happens to me _way_ too much.


----------



## maust (Jul 14, 2014)

More than four people is a discussion, not a debate. Makes it disorganized and difficult to keep track off, and often different people take the same side for different reasons.


----------



## ChkChkBoom (Nov 10, 2013)

Might get messy


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

Mass debates are not good for making decisions. There will be too many different opinions to gain consensus. However, mass debates are good for gathering info on different points of view so that a much smaller subset of individuals can analyze make the best choice (read: best utilitarian choice).


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

nautilus_5 said:


> This happens to me _way_ too much.


Too much feelings nautilus?


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

2 page masturbation joke


----------



## Fantome (Oct 19, 2015)

It depends on who you're debating with.
Keep the feelers out, find the other NTs in the group to shut the feelers down with deep cold rational thinking. 
Usually, they just leave frustrated and heart-broken. Works well.
Then mass debating is awesome. I like to add stuff when two other persons are debating just to give a third ultra-rational point of view.
And of course, i love to see people ''switching side'' and starting to support me.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

I use to like mass debating in class but everyone would give me weird looks.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Mass is a time for worship, not debate. I'm sure there are Catholics who would like to debate you, but they would see it as disrespectful if you interrupted their worship service to do so.


----------

